# Galaxy s III Rom Leak-S-Voice available!



## jryanpe (Jul 16, 2011)

Via Android Police....

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/05/19/full-galaxy-s-iii-android-4-0-4-rom-leaked-s-voice-and-all-the-other-goodies-up-for-grabs/


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Wish I could read it! (The S-Voice page.)

Tried to install, parse error.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

it works okay... a few force closes when you ask it specific questions. Stil has a lot of room for development.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Wish I could read it! (The S-Voice page.)
> 
> Tried to install, parse error.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Don't download it on your phone. Same thing happened to me but it installs fine when you do it from a PC. Also someone in the Liquid thread posted a flashable zip for it.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Wish I could read it! (The S-Voice page.)
> 
> Tried to install, parse error.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


copy and paste it into system/app and then change permissions to rw r r


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

It worked for me downloaded from phone. But its definitely not as smart as siri. And by no means a fan of iPhone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

I really want the stay awake feature on account of I do a bunch of browser based reading, but idk how always keeping the camera ready would affect battery


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Works perfect for me, only force close when I attempt to set a wake command 
Here a direct link if anyone wants it without clicking ten links

https://www.box.com/shared/b977fa965633aa58ebf0
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Not impressed one bit with s voice. Speaktoit Assistant in the market is waaay better.


----------



## Kpt Kill (Jan 28, 2012)

I hope I can get this to work with my bluetooth headset.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I like it! Got it to call people, navigate to places and compose/post a tweet! Pretty cool IMO.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Redownloaded and got it to work. Not bad, got it to compose one text right.. just one though, lol. And I couldn't get it to read the reply to me (idk if I just didn't say the right worssnor if it's just not a feature yet).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

It installed fine just like a normal apk. Not impressed though. Not as good as SIRI. Not very practical IMO.


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> I like it! Got it to call people, navigate to places and compose/post a tweet! Pretty cool IMO.


What sorcery did you have to do to get that? I think mine has a mental condition


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Cloud Nine said:


> What sorcery did you have to do to get that? I think mine has a mental condition


lol I just told it what to do and it did it all. Just got it to text my wife as well. 100% accurate on the text.


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Did I just get lucky? Its pretty sweet. Better then speakxxxx from the market. Ya siri is better but if I recall siri is backed by a server. Not stand alone just using a search engine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

It's so-so on this end too


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

The Galaxy Nexus being a Sammy phone and all, does this increase the chances of a GS3 ROM?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> The Galaxy Nexus being a Sammy phone and all, does this increase the chances of a GS3 ROM?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You can download the GS3 rom stock if you'd like, but in all honesty I don't see why anyone would besides curiosity


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> You can download the GS3 rom stock if you'd like, but in all honesty I don't see why anyone would besides curiosity


Interesting...if I wasn't on a crap 3G connection I might download it lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Its ok, I can see how it has some potential when paired with the rest of the software on the S3. It would of been better if Google would of made on in house and built into ICS so all OEM's could use it and it would be one unified Voice Assistant and not a bunch of diffrent half-ass OEM driven ones.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't find any voice operated app useful unless I'm completely alone. I feel silly talking to my phone when in public, or even when someone else is in the room, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I don't find any voice operated app useful unless I'm completely alone. I feel silly talking to my phone when in public, or even when someone else is in the room, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Only thing I find it useful for would be setting timers.

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Is anyone actually getting the S3 when it comes out? I think I may, not for the features specifically, but mirco sd expansion, removable battery, killer processor...list goes on.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Is anyone actually getting the S3 when it comes out? I think I may, not for the features specifically, but mirco sd expansion, removable battery, killer processor...list goes on.


I'm tired of the gnex and ready to try something new if it comes to Verizon.

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

kameleongt said:


> I'm tired of the gnex and ready to try something new if it comes to Verizon.
> 
> Sent from my Gnex


I'll be looking elsewhere if this data plan thing sets in. Tired throwing dollar bills at Verizon


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> I'll be looking elsewhere if this data plan thing sets in. Tired throwing dollar bills at Verizon


Well engadget has verified at least tmobile and verizon will be carrying the SGSIII. I for one, like CDMA/LTE and verizon's service (the actual phone service, not their customer support) and for that reason will continue to stick with them. (I sound like the wife of henry hill in goodfellas lol)


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Liquid on the S3...that would be amazing. I'm sure the big 4 companies this time are getting it, because out of all 4, At&T gets the best service in upstate ny where I live.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

jryanpe said:


> Via Android Police....
> 
> http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/05/19/full-galaxy-s-iii-android-4-0-4-rom-leaked-s-voice-and-all-the-other-goodies-up-for-grabs/


It's actually Vlingo. Samsung bought and reskinned it. This is Siri volume 2.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Is anyone actually getting the S3 when it comes out? I think I may, not for the features specifically, but mirco sd expansion, removable battery, killer processor...list goes on.


It really pisses me off that I can't take the battery out of my GNex.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> It really pisses me off that I can't take the battery out of my GNex.


Har har, I wasn't referring to the Nexus on that one though, just in general it seems like a lot of newer phones being released aren't allowing this.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Har har, I wasn't referring to the Nexus on that one though, just in general it seems like a lot of newer phones being released aren't allowing this.


Yeah and its a shame they are doing that.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah and its a shame they are doing that.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP via the RootzWiki app.


for real! I can deal with no sd card. But the batter needs to come out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

Now if I could just get her to cyber with me, this would be perfect for public embarrassment of my fiancée.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

They are promoting this as if it is the next big thing! I installed it and wasnt to impressed. IDK maybe the whole talk to the phone like a person thing is just a little to far out there for me. Though it does crack me up to watch the crapple commercials, Samuel L. Jackson makes it seem like siri will cook a romantic dinner for two! However I do enjoy more realistic siri parodys that are on you tube, LOL!


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

cordell said:


> They are promoting this as if it is the next big thing! I installed it and wasnt to impressed. IDK maybe the whole talk to the phone like a person thing is just a little to far out there for me. Though it does crack me up to watch the crapple commercials, Samuel L. Jackson makes it seem like siri will cook a romantic dinner for two! However I do enjoy more realistic siri parodys that are on you tube, LOL!


Omg that Samuel L Jackson commercial pisses me off. "Unless you like hot gazpacho!" Right...


----------



## dhy8386 (Jul 20, 2011)

I tried this and it is vLingo. Makes same mistakes. Frankly just as good as the built in Google voice actions. I can text, search web, send email, navigate directions all with already existing software. Adding things like tweeting is not useful for me just to install it. Disappointed.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Isn't the exynos gonna be built off the older arm-9 architecture? I kinda feel like its gonna he like the tegra 3. And just get raped by the s4 in benchmarks and crap.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> Isn't the exynos gonna be built off the older arm-9 architecture? I kinda feel like its gonna he like the tegra 3. And just get raped by the s4 in benchmarks and crap.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


ARM 9? Those came out in like 2005. This phone and the n-gauge had one.

I think you mean ARM Cortex-A9, which is an ARMv7 and definitely not old. The new playstation handheld uses a Cortex-A9.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exynos


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

I just keep getting Network Error

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## js1n3m (Nov 21, 2011)

thejron said:


> I just keep getting Network Error
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yup, me too. Was working fine last night, and after I flashed a nightly I keep getting network error. Tried 4G, 3G, WiFi, reinstalling, and clearing cache...


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I'm also getting network error now. Same ROM and everything. Samsung probably shut it down

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

Meh...installed it and it was neat but it was way too slow. In the time I asked it to load an app (Google Maps for example), I could've opened the app myself, loaded up 2 locations and had Navigation ready to go.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Haters gonna hate lol.


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

Siri is a dumb marketing scheme and this is no different

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm also just getting network error. Tried uninstalling and reinstalling still no luck... oh well

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KRUSH101 (May 2, 2012)

like everybody else...worked fine last night but network errors all day today. somebody switched something in sammy servers...


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

It was working last night for me. Now getting network error as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Not impressed one bit with s voice. Speaktoit Assistant in the market is waaay better.


+1, Speaktoit is way better IMO.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> Isn't the exynos gonna be built off the older arm-9 architecture? I kinda feel like its gonna he like the tegra 3. And just get raped by the s4 in benchmarks and crap.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Lolol, right. Current benchmarks show the Quad-Core Exynos beats anything on the market, including the S4.

One more thing: I think everybody that's dissing virtual assistants now will most likely be praising Google's version once it is released.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Network Error = Samsung pissed we got ahold of it before the S3 dropped.


----------



## naughtydorito (Dec 10, 2011)

But doesn't the s2 have it as well. I've seen it on my friends skyrocket

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

naughtydorito said:


> But doesn't the s2 have it as well. I've seen it on my friends skyrocket
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


As mustang said, samsung pulled it because people were using it in general before it launched, not because of any particular phone using it. It technically wasn't using their own service exactly, but they could still tell I'm sure who was using as they have some deal with vlingo that most likely enables them to monitor usage.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Modifying the build.prop to make your phone appear as the SGSIII apparently makes S-Voice work again but it's not that cool that I want my phone to think it's a SGSIII lol. Deleting app.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Modifying the build.prop to make your phone appear as the SGSIII apparently makes S-Voice work again but it's not that cool that I want my phone to think it's a SGSIII lol. Deleting app.


I didn't get to try it earlier when it worked.







To curb my curiosity could you indicate what in the build.prop needs to be changed in order for this to work. Thanks.

EDIT: Got it. I just changed the model and brand


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I changed the model too, S-Voice works. Great, but I'm probably going to delete it. I like the "remind me to..." but until it works with Gtasks or Tasks then I don't want it.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Dshoe said:


> I changed the model too, S-Voice works. Great, but I'm probably going to delete it. I like the "remind me to..." but until it works with Gtasks or Tasks then I don't want it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


I feel the same way. If you cant configure it to work with 3rd party apps then it isnt really worth it.


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Haters gonna hate lol.


Trolls gonna troll


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

JagoX said:


> Trolls gonna troll


Same thing different words but yes lol.

I believe Droid-Life has a link to an apk that will supposedly make S-Voice work without modifying build.prop but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

They do I've tried it today it does in fact work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

jeremycase00 said:


> They do I've tried it today it does in fact work.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Define "work" lol I couldn't get it to do a thing with the old one


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

You must change the build prob. To "GT-I9300"
Once done. Set permissions. 
Once in S Voice turn off the voice! Or else it will force close.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

Just tried this today, no mods or tweaks, and works magically!


----------

